# Tazer, tazer, tazer, deploy!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082

http://break.com/index/drunk_chick_gets_tazed.html


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt082


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I bet she tried to sue for hitting her head on the chair.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I bet she tried to sue for hitting her head on the chair.


:smt082 It was almost Million Dollar Baby II :smt082


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

they really could have just grabbed her she had already been arrested and of course searched so she was unarmed and posed no real threat, looks like 2 male officers and a female officer ..vs 1 drunk chick? cmon you dont need to taze her


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

One said:


> they really could have just grabbed her she had already been arrested and of course searched so she was unarmed and posed no real threat, looks like 2 male officers and a female officer ..vs 1 drunk chick? cmon you dont need to taze her


But where is the fun in that? I would not watch it...:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Gotta agree that they pulled the tazer out a bit too fast. 3 against 1 drunk woman? But it was still pretty damn funny! The chair got some serious air after her melon hit it.

I'm sure there is going to be a lawsuit for excessive force and mental anguish.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> Gotta agree that they pulled the tazer out a bit too fast. 3 against 1 drunk woman? But it was still pretty damn funny! The chair got some serious air after her melon hit it.
> 
> I'm sure there is going to be a lawsuit for excessive force and mental anguish.


Well, I'd sue. Granted we don't know the whole story and what she'd been doing to that point that required three cops to be there, but from that video alone I didn't see a need for the tazer. Sometimes I think people take these "non-lethal" things for granted.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*o.k.*

shes lucky,in my day they would have just slammed a billyclub upside your head.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Definately one of my favorite Tazer video's:smt082 Irrespective of other issues of force...it was like he was activating super powers...*Tazer, tazer, tazer, deploy! *LMAO :anim_lol: And felled like a great redwood tree:smt022

Couple more of my favorites...

Dog. We actually Tazered a dog at the airport that was running around on the airfield across the runways, Tazer saved it's life actually 

And my favotite one...the chick who wouldn't get off her cell phone when told repeatedly...





She repeats the officers words to whoever she is talking to LOL "He's gonna Tazer me!" LOL


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i think it's great. i wish we could have them here in michigan. i could have alot of fun with one of those at deer-camp!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

big dutchman said:


> i think it's great. i wish we could have them here in michigan. i could have alot of fun with one of those at deer-camp!


Remind me not to go hunting with you!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Did anyone notice the female officer? When the tazer was brought out, she takes off. She may still be running. I guess she figured she was next?


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Although it appears that she kicked at the sitting officer, I too think that the supervisor might have been a little quick on the tazer. In the old days, she would have fallen down.....5 or 6 times.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

James NM said:


> Did anyone notice the female officer? When the tazer was brought out, she takes off. She may still be running. I guess she figured she was next?


I say involuntary reaction. LOL! After having been tazered I move away from them pretty darn fast, too. We sell those hand held stun guns (those little zappers that don't shoot anything out) and every so often a sales person will pop batteries into one to show a customer how it works and I move away without even realizing it. They think it's really funny. LOL!


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

They were a little to quick to get the tazer but who knows what she did before we started to watch.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> I say involuntary reaction. LOL! After having been tazered I move away from them pretty darn fast, too. We sell those hand held stun guns (those little zappers that don't shoot anything out) and every so often a sales person will pop batteries into one to show a customer how it works and I move away without even realizing it. They think it's really funny. LOL!


You're probably right. I guess I'd clear out too if I'd been tazed before. It doesn't look like very much fun.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

James NM said:


> You're probably right. I guess I'd clear out too if I'd been tazed before. It doesn't look like very much fun.


It is extremely painful. And I know when I hear crackling electricity it makes every hair on my body stand up now. I have a slightly tough time showing the tazers to customers, even though I know they are nonfunctional.


----------

